# savage model 111



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

can i interchange barrels on any savage to a model 111 and right now i have a 270 but can i put a 223 or a 22-250 barrel on it and will it work. thanks


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I would say no, you need to have the chamber fit the catridge, as well as the bolt throw length, and the magazine size.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you are going to use a 22-250 then yes. It is easy to do if you have the tools. I have seen it done a few times.


----------



## STexhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

You need to consider bolt head size to cartridge base size. A 223 has a different base diameter than a 270. 22/250 is comparable to a 270, 30/06 etc. Another consideration is action length. Short cartridges on long actions may give feed problems. On Savages you can always switch the bolt head to match cartridge head. I switched a 270 barrel to a 35 Whelen, no problem since cartridge base is the same size. Go to savage shooters.com, worlds of info there.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Changing barrels on Savage bolt actions is a fairly easy home project. Midway used to sell a kit to do it (barrel & go/nogo headspace gauges)...

HOWEVER....

as Stex said, you can *ONLY* swap out for a caliber that fits your bolt face!!!! Add to that if you have a long action you need to stick with a long action caliber, or you probably will encounter feeding issues...

If you want a 250 or 223 Savage, just go buy one, they're cheap...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The long action will takea short action cartridge just fine. You will also need to swap out the bolt face, or get an entire new bolt.

NDTerminator has a better idea,just get a whole new rifle!

huntin1


----------

